# Rice leftover?



## giggler (Apr 23, 2015)

how long does leftover rice stay in the fridge?

I read something that said a day or so..

I like to use leftover rice to make beans and rice several days after or to make stir fried rice.. is cold rice still ok for several days?

thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 23, 2015)

*rice leftover?*

I've kept leftover rice from a Chinese restaurant meal in the fridge for a few days.  I usually freeze the leftover brown rice I've made in the rice cooker after a few days too.

I usually freeze or pitch it after 3 days.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 23, 2015)

giggler said:


> how long does leftover rice stay in the fridge?
> 
> I read something that said a day or so..
> 
> ...


 
I'd use it within 2, maybe 3 days as long as it's kept cold.  Leftover rice is perfect for a fried rice dish.  Chopped and sautéed green peppers, onions, scrambled eggs, and a little soy sauce and you have a nice little leftover dinner using your rice...maybe add some sautéed shrimp to put it over the top.  

Also good for a beans and rice dish, as you mentioned.  If you think you won't use it before 3 days, I'd go ahead and freeze it for future meals.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 24, 2015)

As we've said elsewhere, be VERY careful with cooling, storage and re-heating of left-over cooked rice and to be extra, extra careful, I wouldn't  
feed it to very young children or anyone with a compromised immune system. However, as Cheryl says it freezes well. It re-heats in the m/wave from frozen or you can make fried rice, etc., with it. 

Don't use it for risotto or paella, as a magazine article suggested the other day. Start from scratch with raw rice for those. Much better.


----------



## di reston (Apr 24, 2015)

*Rice leftover*

If you have leftover cooked risotto rice, you can make supplì al telefono, add saffron to the rice, and grated parmesan, put a cube of mozzarella in the middle, form into balls, coat with egg and breadcrumbs and deep fry. Or you could make arancini, make large (tennis ball size) balls of rice, fill with bolognese sauce with peas in and parmesan cheese, form into large balls, egg them and breadcrumb them and deep fry.

For basmati rice you can make a rice salad, with, say mixed beans, spring onions, roasted cherry tomatoes, chopped parsley, mint and basil, dress with olive oil and lemon and serve as a side dish.

salutoni

di reston


----------

